# How much weight?



## Millie (Dec 12, 2005)

Can you girls give me an idea of what weights you generally use for training and for what exercises. I have been training with my boyfriend for about 9 months now and havent increased my weights a lot. He tries to push me to but i find it hard, he has to force rep me or maybe i can only do 2 reps, so i feel like a faliure. I dont really see other girls train so dont know what weights other women use i only have him to compare myself to and next to him my weights are pathetic.

Im 5ft 4 and 9st but trying to get back down to 8st or even 71/2st if im lucky.


----------



## lisa1436114506 (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Millie i also train with my boyfriend and i find he is a big help because he pushes me dont feel like a failure if you only do 2 reps on something u find heavy coz you just got 2 keep on working at it. I never see other girls doing the weights that i do which yes at 1st felt a bit weird but now i couldnt give a **** its even better when i see men doing heavy stuff thinking they look good but i have a much better form.

what sort of eights do u want to compare,

i squat 60kg

deadlift 60kg

bench 40kg

so nothing extreme:angel: :lift:


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

hi lisa, that seems pritty good? what rep range are u doing the bench etc at ?


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

if you are trying to lose weight and get to 7 1/2 stone (which incidentally is very light for your height) ..why are you training so heavy low rep, , as this is what will increase muscle size and strength. The probable reason you've seen no strength increase is because you're (presumably) limiting your food intake, kind of at cross purposes to your training method.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Carlos901 said:


> hi lisa, that seems pritty good? what rep range are u doing the bench etc at ?


all 8-10 reps


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

dude wtf? i was asking lisa not you, its ok im not trying to chat her up


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Carlos901 said:


> dude wtf? i was asking lisa not you, its ok im not trying to chat her up


she's seen ur shrek lookin self on msn mate so no worries there


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

so wait there, whats she doing looking at my pics?


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

Carlos901 said:


> so wait there, whats she doing looking at my pics?


same thing as Alley when she looks at pics of you carl ! (flicker her bean of course)


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

It's a serious post, keep it on topic please guys.



L


----------

